# Pics of shoes (pic heavy) This is why I"m known as the Shoe Kang



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I enjoy to collect shoes especially Jordans, more of the retros though. Here ae somepics to share.

This is about half my shoe collection:









Here are some of the 13's and czar all in the mix lol









Here at the 4's Carolina blue...and the grapes









4's continued The Fire reds and black and siver with another beat up pair









Here are the Fusions..J's mixed with AF1's









Jordans and Foam Posets









Some Rare AF1's









8's Aquas and Red/white black(forgot name)









13's









Mixture of shoes. I'm likeing those gray tim's









Spiizkes a mix of 3 Jordans combined


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

nice collection.


----------



## BlAzEd (Feb 25, 2009)

AWESOME COLLECTION, my dog would LOVE it! lol jk my dog dont mess with shoes...he likes flip flops lol


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

jordanIII and IVs are my fav nice collection


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

This is actually not all of my collection i have more at my moms house


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

You better hope Czar isn't a shoe lover


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> You better hope Czar isn't a shoe lover


lol he is..but I have put them up in the closet into boxes..I was just cleanin my closet out and was like heck let me take some pics


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Now how can you live with yourself knowing there are so many barefoot kids living in 3rd world countries.....just kidding! Nice! I have a bit of a shoe fettish myself, but never conciderded taking photos of them...lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

CallieBum73 said:


> Now how can you live with yourself knowing there are so many barefoot kids living in 3rd world countries.....just kidding! Nice! I have a bit of a shoe fettish myself, but never conciderded taking photos of them...lol


lol..I guess being snowed in makes u do stuff u normally wouldn't do..I did it out of boredom after cleaning out my closet


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

lol well i dont have sneaker i have shoes some i never even worn just bought for the color or style til i find the right outfit loll ... I take pix of all my shoes and put it on the front of a clear shoe case so i know exactly whats in there .... sighz a bit much i know lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol all good ronnie


[email protected] thread getting moved all around GP.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

That's about half of my collection.... LOL but Nice mayne i love rokkin them J's!!!

Do you have any of the AFJ Fusions? Them boys go hard


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

yea i got the fusions in the pic...There are lots of fusions though Im' gonna get the new ones that came out


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i saw these forces... alligator.. 1799.99 i said WHAT?!?! LOL

Nice collection though girls think we're always crazy when they see that many kicks hahahaha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh yeah now i saw them... i like them blue and yellow boys.. nice


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i saw these forces... alligator.. 1799.99 i said WHAT?!?! LOL
> 
> Nice collection though girls think we're always crazy when they see that many kicks hahahaha


lol my x was like wtf you have more shoes then me....whaaa 1799 I seen those in Fl acually..also fat joe was rockin them in the club when I seen him .. The new fusions that came out are ok..but jan23 the black and red 6's come back out I might cop those.


----------



## Jax_09 (Nov 24, 2009)

You go girl....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jax_09 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just playin, nice collection bro


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol [email protected] you go girl. that confused me for a bit lol


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea Man your AJF 5's look good. The whit/black (scar face) AJF 13's were just released last month. I got the Air Jordan Sixty Plus when they first released around September I think. However I'm not to in to sneakers anymore more so steve maddens and ralph lauren polo boots.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Yea Man your AJF 5's look good. The whit/black (scar face) AJF 13's were just released last month. I got the Air Jordan Sixty Plus when they first released around September I think. However I'm not to in to sneakers anymore more so steve maddens and ralph lauren polo boots.


yea i have steve maddens also. I think im' done coppin J's only pair I may get are the black and red 6's that come out jan 23rd...I haven't peep'd any polo boots. I may have to check them out


----------



## PitBullPositive (Dec 16, 2009)

*?*

Wow I have like a toatal of 4 pair of shoes lol.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Czar said:


> yea i have steve maddens also. I think im' done coppin J's only pair I may get are the black and red 6's that come out jan 23rd...I haven't peep'd any polo boots. I may have to check them out


been rockin polo boots since jr high, i think its more of a southern thing.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Aidan said:


> been rockin polo boots since jr high, i think its more of a southern thing.


How much do polo boots run..actually I'll google them..Aidan i found our smilie bro (No ****) :cheers:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dude that's a ton of shoes I'm frikkin jelous. Now I want to go she shopping, look what you did lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Dude that's a ton of shoes I'm frikkin jelous. Now I want to go she shopping, look what you did lol


do i have more shoes then u? lol funny thing is thats not all of them I have alot more at my moms house


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My brother is the same way... He collects shoes & hats, he's a lids VIP... I saw a pair of sandals, you don't wear socks w/ 'em do you?

Ooh Ooh, do you have the air pumps too??


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> My brother is the same way... He collects shoes & hats, he's a lids VIP... I saw a pair of sandals, you don't wear socks w/ 'em do you?
> 
> Ooh Ooh, do you have the air pumps too??


lol I have a ton of hats also..fitted new era hats....I don't have the pumps not reallly a fan of em 2 much. I did have them though b4 2 pairs...I do wear socks with my sandals lol...I wear socks all the time my feet get super cold all the time not sure why. I even wear socks 2 sleep


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Czar said:


> lol I have a ton of hats also..fitted new era hats....I don't have the pumps not reallly a fan of em 2 much. I did have them though b4 2 pairs...I do wear socks with my sandals lol...I wear socks all the time my feet get super cold all the time not sure why. I even wear socks 2 sleep


I remember the commercial for the air pumps, I thought those were the coolest ever - of course I was like 8... Yup, he does the fitted hats too, all sports teams old school & new. They're set up along his wall where his baseball trophies are in a neat N tidy collage - that's my lil bro


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I remember the commercial for the air pumps, I thought those were the coolest ever - of course I was like 8... Yup, he does the fitted hats too, all sports teams old school & new. They're set up along his wall where his baseball trophies are in a neat N tidy collage - that's my lil bro


oh awesome you have a cool lil bro


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

man u would wouldnt u haha jp but ya shoe game up i need to get my shoe game bacc up so dissapointed in my self smh haha


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i would have liked to see some Dunk Lows... i used to have quiet the sneaker collection as well.. probably 15-16 pairs


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

cEElint said:


> i would have liked to see some Dunk Lows... i used to have quiet the sneaker collection as well.. probably 15-16 pairs


i was never really inyo dunks 4 some reason i had alot of j's and tims mostly


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Jordan Flight 45 High (white / black / varsity red) 384519-103 <- just ordered thsoe

gonna get a few different pairs of the 1s here in a month or so


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

nice...thats a good site 2..I want to get black and red 6's on the 23rd


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

that site, skiptomyshoe.com is a decent one, flight club LA and NY are good to.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

musta worked like hell to buy that much shoes. thats like about 1-2k in the pictures unless you bought them off of sites. best looking was your pit. :roll:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

boy said:


> musta worked like hell to buy that much shoes. thats like about 1-2k in the pictures unless you bought them off of sites. best looking was your pit. :roll:


yea i spent 2 much darn money on shoes...sort of wish i didn't now that money is tight...thanks for comment on my dog bro


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

i want these next dave

Nike Air Jordan 1 High Strap (midnight navy / varsity red / sail) 342132-461

i like the retro better than most new shit coming out, guess im kinda old school on the jordans


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

those r nice..they'll match tex's coat lol..blue shoes blue pitt ..thats pimpish


----------

